# New Action Video: Marshals



## NarrowStreetFilms (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is our newest action video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is33...xt=C36064e2UDOEgsToPDskK81a37UA-EM0r-MpELwLW8
We had some formatting issues, but otherwise it was a fun video to make!


----------



## Jenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Decent fight scene and good foley on the punches and kicks! Well done.


----------

